# Lake Amistad??



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever hunted Lake Amistad?? If so any pointers you might know to help me out I'm going for my first time in a few weeks. 

O and if you have pic please share!

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Better have good camo and a comfortable low profile chair. Trees are not tall and most hunting is at ground level. Find a good spot and SIT. Most new guys walk around throwing stones in the canyons hoping to jump a deer, which does happen, but the chances of getting a shot at about 0%. In addition this really can **** off those that know how to hunt this terrain.

It is hard hunting and 100% fair chase. However, you may be surprised at the ability to get a shot off. Play the wind right, those deer are sharp. Concealment is critical.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

How was your trip?



Kitchen Pass said:


> Better have good camo and a comfortable low profile chair. Trees are not tall and most hunting is at ground level. Find a good spot and SIT. Most new guys walk around throwing stones in the canyons hoping to jump a deer, which does happen, but the chances of getting a shot at about 0%. In addition this really can **** off those that know how to hunt this terrain.
> 
> It is hard hunting and 100% fair chase. However, you may be surprised at the ability to get a shot off. Play the wind right, those deer are sharp. Concealment is critical.


x2


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

5 months later here is your answer:

Been many times with no luck but always wanted to go back because we misssed opportunities. To get better we:

Learned to hide and sit.
Learned to pick good areas.
Learned to prepare and take good gear.

I have not been in about 5 years now. The last few trips we always came out with deer or two. My last two trips were good for an 8 point each time - good but not great but out there you have to capitalize. Many does also taken.


----------

